# Street Photography/Candid Shots



## mad_malteaser (Sep 21, 2004)

My all time favourite kind of photographs are the ones where you get great shots of people who aren't posing for the camera. But I find it so difficult to find those great shots! 

People have a terrible habit of striking a pose when they see a camera, or the other extreme - running away, screaming in terror. I have thrown away too many photographs of people with grimaces on their faces at the edge of my shots. 

So how do you guys cope with the abnormality that is human behaviour? And any chance I can see some of your Street Photography?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 21, 2004)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> So how do you guys cope with the abnormality that is human behaviour? And any chance I can see some of your Street Photography?



I just keep shooting. Sometimes it's hard to find the right subject that doesn't pose or runaway, but when you find, it's well worth waiting for it.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 22, 2004)

I know when doxx would go out shooting a lot of the time he would shoot from the hip. Keep his camera low and inconspicuous. 
If you haven't seen his work it's over here: http://www.urbansnitch.com/toc.html


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 22, 2004)

Daniel: I think I'm slowly learning that persistence is everything.

TwistMyArm: Hey that's a great tip. I'll have to give that one a try. And thanks for the link. Beautiful photographs!


----------



## Corry (Sep 22, 2004)

Shoot from the hip...isn't that an AC/DC song???   No, wait...that's just a line in the song..it's 'Stiff Upper Lip!'


----------

